# where to buy filter sponge?



## shadowdrag0n (Feb 19, 2008)

does anyone know where to buy polyester/polyether urethane foam or open cell foam use for filter that are cheap? any website or store in san jose and sacramento CA?


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

see *** had this problem too... what i do is buy them "car sponges" for washing your car... 1$-1.25$ and they work great


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Are those car sponges safe to use in fish tanks?


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

yeah, why wouldnt they be?

they been in my tanks forever


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Got a pic? I keep thinking of those big yellow, dense sponges.


----------



## shadowdrag0n (Feb 19, 2008)

i saw those too. and used them, but the clog up so eaisly. i was looking for something with bigger hole. anyone knows? :-?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

shadowdrag0n said:


> i saw those too. and used them, but the clog up so eaisly. i was looking for something with bigger hole. anyone knows? :-?


 It is not just the holes but the sponge structure that keeps it from clogging. Swiss Tropicals in Ohio sells Poret open cell foam. This is the good stuff. It will last ten times as long as regular sponges, so the guys who pay one time are ending up paying less in the long run.

Here is a really technical sounding article on open cell foams.

http://silver.neep.wisc.edu/~lakes/BulkModFoam07.pdf

Really cool looking test equipment drawings and lots of terminology. but if you keep reading, some of it starts to make sense. :dancing:


----------



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

Go to walfarts craft section, they have this stuff called Poly Fil Nu Foam in a 22"x22" pad for 5-7$. Stuff is great and can be cut to fit almost any application. I was also pull it apart to make the padding thicker or thinner which makes it catch more or less. Seems to clog quicker then the normal stuff but at the price i don't mind changing the pad every now and then. GL


----------

